# einfacher FileUpload



## moloch (22. Jan 2010)

Hallo, sagt man wenn ich mit einem servlet eine datei empfangen möchte, ist das hier der einfachste weg dazu?
das ist das beispiel was ich gefunden habe auf der tomcat seite zu fileupload . und ich verstehe es auch noch nicht ganz. also würdet ihr mir helfen wenn ihr sagt, dass das noch viel einfacher geht oder mir mal erklärt an welcher stelle hier meine datei wo hingeschrieben wird.

[Java]
	protected void doPost(HttpServletRequest request,
			HttpServletResponse response) throws ServletException, IOException {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub

		HttpSession s = request.getSession();

		// Testen ob wir einen FileUpload haben
		boolean isMultipart = ServletFileUpload.isMultipartContent(request);

		if (isMultipart) {

			// Create a factory for disk-based file items
			FileItemFactory factory = new DiskFileItemFactory();

			// Create a new file upload handler
			ServletFileUpload upload = new ServletFileUpload(factory);

			// Parse the request
			try {
				List /* FileItem */items = upload.parseRequest(request);
				System.out.print(items);
			} catch (FileUploadException e) {
				// TODO Auto-generated catch block
				e.printStackTrace();
			}
		}

	}
[/Java]


----------



## Noctarius (22. Jan 2010)

1. Es geht nicht einfacher nur komplizierter

2. Es ist doch egal wo der die Dateien temporär speichert, denn du bekommst ja eine Liste mit Items welche du auswerten und beliebig wegspeichern kannst. Im Tutorial sind ein paar Zeilen unter diesem Beispiel auch noch Beispiele wie man die Daten auswertet.


----------



## moloch (22. Jan 2010)

ok danke. aber noch mal damit ich es nicht falsch verstehe. das ist die einfachste variante ja? weil ich hab mal was von einer zeile gehört wenn es um upload geht.


----------



## Noctarius (22. Jan 2010)

Mir wäre keine bessere Variante als der FileUpload von Apache bekannt.


----------



## moloch (22. Jan 2010)

ok vielen dank


----------

